# 2018 Rogue - Coolant reservoir is empty



## markcoop (Mar 22, 2018)

I was adding some windshield washer fluid to my car and noticed the coolant reservoir was empty. I opened the radiator cap and saw some liquid in there, but not to the top. The temperature gauge is not hot. No other symptoms. Don't see any obvious signs of a leak or puddle under the car. I checked it a few times (hot and cold) and always empty. I was tempted to just add some coolant, but think this is odd for a 1 1/2 year old car with 20K miles on it.

Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Just add some coolant to see, if the cooling system is sealed you would always see the coolant at the same level at same temperature (for example the next day in the morning when everything is cooled down).


----------



## markcoop (Mar 22, 2018)

I went to the dealer yesterday. They did not see any sign of a leak. They refilled it. I will keep an eye on it.

It is a bit confusing what coolant I can use if I needed to add some myself. The dealer told my only their Nissan Blue coolant. My hunch is some in a regular auto store would work as well. Not a fan of them saying only their coolant will work.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Loss of coolant can be caused by :
1. Leaking hose end; especially when hot and under pressure.
2. Pin hole in hose that leaks only when coolant is hot and under pressure; this is called a "pisser". 
3. Pin hole in radiator.
4. Blown head gasket.
5. Possible crack in the coolant reservoir.

You can mix Nissan Blue coolant with Nissan Green. Here's a TSB that explains it:

Apparently Nissan started using the blue coolant on some models in 2009 and by 2011, all Nissan models were using it. Below is the actual Nissan TSB:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NTB09-040a - NEW BLUE NISSAN LONG LIFE ANTIFREEZE/COOLANT

SERVICE INFORMATION:
In calendar year 2009, Nissan began filling some vehicles at the factory with a NEW Nissan Long Life Antifreeze/Coolant (LLC) that is blue in color.
NOTE: LLC = Long Life Antifreeze/Coolant

The transition to this new Blue LLC continued though MY 2010. Beginning with MY 2011, all Nissan vehicles are filled at the factory with the Blue LLC.
• MY 2009 and 2010: Some vehicles are filled at the factory with Blue LLC.
• MY 2011: All vehicles are filled at the factory with Blue LLC.

Blue LLC is designed to have a service life of 7 years/105,000 miles for the factory fill, and 5 years/75,000 miles for subsequent replacement fills.

• Blue LLC one gallon pre-diluted:
P/N 999MP – LP25500P

The one gallon containers are pre-diluted with 50% antifreeze and 50% distilled water.
Do not add additional water when using pre-diluted Blue LLC.

• Blue LLC one quart concentrate:
P/N 999MP – L255QTP

The one quart concentrate containers are intended for extreme cold weather application.
Use the concentrate without mixing (do not add water).
Add directly to the cooling system in specific amounts as directed on the container label.

Additional Information for using Blue LLC:

Blue LLC and Green-colored Nissan LLC (P/N 999MP-AF000P) are compatible with each other:
• Blue can be mixed/added with Green
• Green can be mixed/added with Blue

CAUTION:
• Adding Green LLC to Blue LLC will reduce/shorten the life expectancy of the Blue LLC to that of the Green LLC (4 years / 60,000 miles).
• LLC must always be used with demineralized or distilled water, otherwise the life expectancy of the LLC (Blue or Green) will be degraded and cooling system damage may occur.


----------

